# Previous Quinn Bill Schools



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Does any one know what the requirements were before January 1st, 2004 ("New Quinn Bill"), for a school to be accepted for the purposes of Quinn? Is there a list of approved schools somewhere? I have seen the new list, but I'm interested to see a list of schools prior to the change.

Thank You


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Pearl,

I found the "official" Quinn Bill site, which has all the information everyone is always looking for. Click below for a link to a page that includes a list of currently accepted schools as well as previously accepted ones that you can finish your degree at:

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/default.asp?id=elig_institutions

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Tomahawk,

That helped somewhat, and thank you. The two questions that I am looking to answer are:

Are accredited out of state programs eligable for Quinn Bill funds? My current school is accredited by the Higher Learning Comission, which New England Association of Colleges is a member of, and I did enroll prior to the changeover date.

My next question is, let's say you get your bachelor's degree at a program which does not meet Quinn Bill standards, but you go and complete your Master's degree at a program which does meet the new standards, do you still get the money?

There are way too many unanswered questions with this law.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Pearl, I believe the two lists on that site should answer your questions.

If you enrolled prior to 1/1/04, you may continue to attend a CJ program at any of the schools listed on the "old" list until you receive your degree.

If you enrolled after 1/1/04, you must enroll at one of the schools listed on the "new" list to have a Quinn-eligible degree.

If you complete your Masters from one of the three Quinn-eligible schools on the list right now, you get the 25% - end of story.

For example, I have a non-CJ degree from an engineering school. However, if I was to graduate from Northeastern with a Masters in CJ, I immediately start getting the 25%.

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I have actually had an interesting discussion with Dr. McCurdy at the Board of Higher Education this week. Interestingly, even if you received your degree from one of the top schools in the country in criminal justice, if it's outside of Massachusetts, your out of luck. The only reason I ask about the Master's degree, is that after graduating Phoenix next year (which is not accepted by the state for Quinn Bill, but is accredited. Go figure!), I had planned on going through the online Master of Criminal Justice program Boston University now offers. Such a large and prestigious school as Boston University will hopefully be accepted by the state within a year or so. So even if the state won't accept Phoenix, I can tough out the 18 months I am attending Boston University, and hopefully get the Master's money in the end. It's a tough decision to make. 
I really don't want to go back to a traditional school, esepcially not Salem State. I've learned more in my few months at Phoenix, than I did in five years at Salem State. I just sent her another email about the non-approved bachelor's leading to an approved masters program. I'll let you know what she has to say.


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

One of my instructors at WNEC informed us that UMass Lowell has a CJ Masters program that can be done completely on-line. I believe UML is a post 2004 Quinn Bill school

Good luck


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Any reason why WENEC is no longer valid? I was planning on going back soon to start my Masters and WNEC had some of the most intresting classes. Any on Doing the WSC (Westfield State) MSCJ program? Still most of the Undergraduate programs instructors? Do they still do classes at Framingham State?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

luap112 said:


> Any reason why WENEC is no longer valid??


Not to sound sarcastic, but it's because their program does not meet specific new standards. (It sucks?)

Lets face it, many of us out here KNOW that for years a lot of these programs were paper mills, and now there are standards in place. oh well!
:roll:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes, UML does have a completley online and approved Master's degree program. I am going through the hoops with this lady at Board of Higher Ed about that exact scenario right now. I finish my bachelor's with Phoenix (not approved) and get my masters with Lowell (approved). I got a very wishy washy unclear answer back today. I re-asked the question this evening, and hope for a better answer Monday.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pearl,

Not to be a nitpicker...........
You should actually do these things with Higher Ed by letter. If they reply it's easier to use as proof later instead of "he said" or "But she told me".

I have a feeling you and others may be getting some different answers for a while perhaps. Ask your questions in writing!
:wink:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

MPD,

That would be my next course of action. I am trying to get a straight answer out of this person, and then hope to get her to write me a letter, making a statement to those facts. Unfortunatley right now, she seems to be giving me half answers. I'll ask a question and she'll give me a "refer to the new list", but won't answer the actual question asked. I am getting closer to an actual answer however. 

I would like to get it in writing that you can attend a non-approved bachelor's program but attend an approved master's program, and still receive the master's elvel Quinn compensation. If that is the case than I can just finish out my bachelor's where I'm at, and then hit UMass Lowell for the master's program. I won't be on full-time for awhile anways, so I'm not missing out on any Quinn compensation during the time I'm doing my masters. 

The compensation we get through the Sheriff's Department pretty much accepts anything that's accredited. I already checked and will be receiving my money through them.

If you can not be compensated for the approved masters after an unapproved bachelors, I'm not sure what my plan of action will be. I really can't fit traditional school hours back in my schedule right now, nor am I interested in going back to Salem State.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> luap112 said:
> 
> 
> > Any reason why WENEC is no longer valid??
> ...


Ya I know I agree MPD61. I actually had to get my AA+BA degree the hard way, I earned it!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, I finally received a clear response from an official at the Board of Higher Education today. The email is kind of lengthy and deals with my personal business, so I won't post it here, but to summarize: If you get or got your bachelor's degree at a school which is not covered by either the new or old Quinn Bill, you may enroll in a Master's degree program at one of the schools approved under the new rule, and receive the master's level compensation upon completion of your master's degree.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

That would make sense, many people who have a non-cj bachelors got their masters and received the 25%.


----------



## jroberge (Jun 26, 2003)

luap112 said:


> Any reason why WENEC is no longer valid? I was planning on going back soon to start my Masters and WNEC had some of the most intresting classes. Any on Doing the WSC (Westfield State) MSCJ program? Still most of the Undergraduate programs instructors? Do they still do classes at Framingham State?


WNEC is clearly not valid because, well, its not a very good school. the word on WNEC is its a diploma mill and is quite frankly sad.

USCG BOS


----------

